# Mas é



## pontusveteris

Hola,
No entiendo el sentido de más en esta frase... no entiendo la frase... Alguien podría ayudar?
"Tu estás mas é maluco"
Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

É apenas um modo de enfatizar, o mesmo que ''você está maluco''.


----------



## pontusveteris

Muito obrigado Vanda! Mas não compreendo a frase... Si quitamos "mas" queda: "Tu estás é maluco" ¿por qué dos verbos? "estás" e "é" Não compreendo nada...


----------



## Carfer

pontusveteris said:


> Muito obrigado Vanda! Mas nao compreendo a frase... Si quitamos "mas" queda: "Tu estás é maluco" ¿por qué dos verbos? "estás" e "é" Nao compreendo nada...



Continua a ser uma forma de enfatizar. Tanto pode fazê-lo dizendo '_Tu estás mas é maluco_' como '_Tu estás é maluco_' ou optar por dizer '_Tu estás maluco_' e, neste último caso, perder a ênfase. A primeira forma, '_Tu estás mas é maluco_', além da ênfase, contradiz ainda uma suposição implícita do interlocutor: '(J_ulgas que estás pensar bem), mas tu estás é maluco_'. Na segunda a contradição ainda está presente, mas mais atenuada.


----------



## pontusveteris

Muito obrigado Carfer!!


----------



## pfaa09

Isto é correcto em castelhano: "Eres loco, es lo que eres"?
Em caso afirmativo, é praticamente a mesma coisa que: "És mas é louco" = "És louco, é o que és".


----------



## zema

De un diálogo al azar en Internet, que transcurre en un bingo:

– Então, estás farta de ganhar?
– Estou mas é farta de perder – anuiu ela.
– Eu é que te vou dar sorte, agora.

- Entonces, ¿estás harta de ganar?
- Lo que estoy es harta de perder – asintió ella.
- Soy yo el que te va a traer suerte, ahora.


----------



## pfaa09

zema said:


> De un diálogo al azar en Internet, que transcurre en un bingo:
> 
> – Então, estás farta de ganhar?
> – Estou mas é farta de perder – anuiu ela.
> – Eu é que te vou dar sorte, agora.
> 
> - Entonces, ¿estás harta de ganar?
> - Lo que estoy es harta de perder – asintió ella.
> - Soy yo el que te va a traer suerte, ahora.


----------



## gato radioso

pontusveteris said:


> Muito obrigado Carfer!!


Piensa en el "sí que" que nosotros usamos mucho y no aporta nada a la frase más que dar énfasis:

Tu sí que eres un caradura
Yo sí que estoy harta de perder
Yo sí que te voy a dar suerte....


----------



## pontusveteris

Muito obrigado gato radioso!


----------



## Caçamba

pontusveteris said:


> Hola,
> No entiendo el sentido de más en esta frase... no entiendo la frase... Alguien podría ayudar?
> "Tu estás mas é maluco"
> Obrigado!



Se por acaso se trata da conjunção coordenativa adversativa "mas" não forma uma construção válida em Língua Portuguesa. No entanto, "Tu estás mais é maluco" parece que possui um sentido de incerteza. Ex: Tu não tens nada de gênio, estás mais é maluco! O autor não dá certeza da "maluquice" do interlocutor, porém acredita que ele esteja maluco.


----------



## gato radioso

pontusveteris said:


> Muito obrigado gato radioso!


Obrigado eu, amigo!


----------



## gato radioso

pfaa09 said:


> Isto é correcto em castelhano: "Eres loco, es lo que eres"?
> Em caso afirmativo, é praticamente a mesma coisa que: "És mas é louco" = "És louco, é o que és".



Eres *un* loco, *eso* es lo que eres _(ex: uma mãe ralhando um filho que está a guiar a 180km/h pela auto-estrada e não para de ultrapassar carros de forma irresponsável)_

Repara, no entanto, que aqui há uma de essas nuances tão estranhas que as línguas têm:

_*Eres un* loco_ mas _*Estas* loco é_ o que se diz em castelhano (se os amigos da America não dizem outra coisa)

Qual e o motivo?
*Não sei.
Juro.
*
Mas tenho uma teoría:
Se disseres "_eres un loco_" têm uma diferença: não estás a dizer que alguém o seja literalmente, mas que o seu comportamento asemelha-se muito ao dos loucos.
_"Estás loco"_ e a forma habitual e pode ter essa nuance ou não, e ser uma frase totalmente denotativa.
_"Eres loco"_ não se usa -soa arcaica, como saída dum afectado romance do século XIX- se bem que é possivel que em algumas áreas ainda haja pessoas que o digam, não acho que seja _standard_.

_
_


----------



## Carfer

Caçamba said:


> Se por acaso se trata da conjunção coordenativa adversativa "mas" não forma uma construção válida em Língua Portuguesa. No entanto, "Tu estás mais é maluco" parece que possui um sentido de incerteza. Ex: Tu não tens nada de gênio, estás mais é maluco! O autor não dá certeza da "maluquice" do interlocutor, porém acredita que ele esteja maluco.



É '_mas_' e não '_mais_'. Em Portugal, as pronúncias de uma e de outra não geram nenhuma possibilidade de confusão e, além disso, cá toda a gente escreve '_mas é'_


----------



## Caçamba

Carfer said:


> É '_mas_' e não '_mais_'. Em Portugal, as pronúncias de uma e de outra não geram nenhuma possibilidade de confusão e, além disso, cá toda a gente escreve '_mas é'_


Posso ter generalizado em falar "Língua Portuguesa", entretanto, a construção: "Tu estás MAS é maluco" não faz sentido no sul do Brasil. Em espanhol seria: "Tú estás PERO es loco".


----------



## pfaa09

Caçamba said:


> Se por acaso se trata da conjunção coordenativa adversativa "mas" não forma uma construção válida em Língua Portuguesa. No entanto, "Tu estás mais é maluco" parece que possui um sentido de incerteza. Ex: Tu não tens nada de gênio, estás mais é maluco! O autor não dá certeza da "maluquice" do interlocutor, porém acredita que ele esteja maluco.


Este género de construções, não pode ser levado à letra, ou seja, não pode ser interpretado tal como está escrito.
Não esquecer a expressão principal: "Estás maluco!" a pessoa está a chamar a atenção para algum disparate, pelo menos no seu ponto de vista.
Em Portugal é tremendamente comum dizer-se: *Vou mas é embora!* ( Está na sua hora; Está farto de ali estar; etc) *Vou mas é comer!* (Está com fome; Não quer fazer algo antes de comer; etc) *Tu estás mas é maluco!* (diz-se a alguém que está a dizer um disparate; A alguém que teve uma ideia parva; etc)
Se quisermos dizer a alguém que ele está efectivamente maluco ou louco, usaríamos outra forma de comunicar, mais cuidada, mais formal.
Para finalizar, é uma expressão que em Portugal é muito usada informalmente, claro.


----------



## Carfer

Caçamba said:


> Posso ter generalizado em falar "Língua Portuguesa", entretanto, a construção: "Tu estás MAS é maluco" não faz sentido no sul do Brasil. Em espanhol seria: "Tú estás PERO es loco".



Bem, expressões idiomáticas vertidas literalmente noutra língua dão inevitavelmente resultados bizarros, ilógicos ou agramaticais. A expressão é, evidentemente, dispensável, não acrescenta nada ao sentido, salvo... ênfase. A forma como, em geral, acrescentamos ênfase ao que dizemos foge, frequentemente, aos cânones da lógica ou da gramática. Contudo, não estou muito certo de que '_mas é'_ tenha tão pouco sentido como isso, pelo menos no uso que em Portugal fazemos da expressão. Nunca a usamos que não seja em oposição ou para afirmar uma diferença em relação a uma afirmação anterior, uma posição de outrem, como forma de protesto, etc.. Bem, paro aqui, vejo que o pfaa09 acaba de dizer o que eu ia dizer


----------



## machadinho

Caçamba said:


> Posso ter generalizado em falar "Língua Portuguesa", entretanto, a construção: "Tu estás MAS é maluco" não faz sentido no sul do Brasil.


Vá me desculpar, mas faz sim.


Caçamba said:


> Se por acaso se trata da conjunção coordenativa adversativa "mas" não forma uma construção válida em Língua Portuguesa.


Primeiro, esse mas aí não é conjunção; é *advérbio*. É um advérbio que determina o é. Segundo, o é é meramente expletivo; sintaticamente, ele não institui uma oração. Terceiro, o que o advérbio mas faz é tornar o é duas vezes mais expletivo, por assim dizer. Como já dito acima:

Tu estás maluco.
Tu estás [é] maluco.
Tu estás [[mas] é] maluco.​O período tem uma única oração, apesar de dois verbos. Não há espaço sintático livre para se encaixar uma conjunção ali.


----------



## Caçamba

Não quero discutir expressões idiomáticas, pessoal. Só queria deixar claro que na minha região não é utilizada essa construção e em nenhum momento o vocábulo "mas" faz função de advérbio na nossa região. No entanto, a expressão: "Mas Bá tchê!" Na verdade é gerada pelo estrangeirismo, esse "mas" vem do espanhol, assim como "tchê", respectivamente "más" e "ché". Lembrando que muitos preferem "aportuguesar" esse termo, dessa forma, o regionalismo ficaria "mais bá tchê!"


----------



## machadinho

Caçamba said:


> Não quero discutir expressões idiomáticas, pessoal. Só queria deixar claro que na minha região não é utilizada essa construção e em nenhum momento o vocábulo "mas" faz função de advérbio na nossa região.


@guihenning, confere (no tocante ao Sul)?


----------



## guihenning

Não sei o que Caçamba quer dizer com “_na minha região_”, mas, seguramente, não diz respeito a toda a região Sul, pois é uma construção que se ouve sim. (e entende-se). Aliás, é seguro que se ouve e é seguro que seja ‘mas’ pois há várias regiões do Paraná, SC e RS em que “mas” e “mais” não são homófonas.


----------



## guihenning

Caçamba said:


> "Mas Bá tchê!" Na verdade é gerada pelo estrangeirismo, esse "mas" vem do espanhol, assim como "tchê", respectivamente "más" e "ché". Lembrando que muitos preferem "aportuguesar" esse termo, dessa forma, o regionalismo ficaria "mais bá tchê!"


Ah, uma dúvida, o que significa o ‘ma_*i*_s’ aqui e por que não ‘mas’?


----------



## Caçamba

guihenning said:


> Ah, uma dúvida, o que significa o ‘ma_*i*_s’ aqui e por que não ‘mas’?



Esse 'mais' é o 'más' do espanhol, com o mesmo significado.


----------



## guihenning

Caçamba said:


> Esse 'mais' é o 'más' do espanhol, com o mesmo significado.


Permita-me questionar, Caçamba… A construção iniciada com ‘mas’ não é alheia ao português em geral. Até noutras línguas românicas costuma acontecer. Não falo castelhano, portanto não sei o quão comuns são (ou não) construções que se iniciem com ‘más’, mas digo que nunca as vi. Aliás, há várias construções similares que se iniciam com ‘mas’ em português, em todos os estados, em outras variantes também deve haver e, estando o RS num país de língua portuguesa e não espanhola, é de se esperar que os motetes venham antes do português que do espanhol, não?!
Até onde sei, «____ bah, tchê_» é forma encurtada que “_mas que barbaridade, tchê_” — construção portuguesíssima que só pode se iniciar com ‘mas’, não ‘mais’. Não me parece que haja qualquer traço de castelhano nisso, senão pelo ‘_che_’ que, ao parece, já foi há muito suplantado por ‘_tchê_’.


----------



## Caçamba

o gaúcho do sul do RS fala "assim no más". Esse "no más" significa "não mais", literalmente, em português. Entretanto, quer dizer: "dessa forma" ou "facilmente". Ex.: Sou bagual que não se entrega assim nomás! (verificar a formação e significado de "no más" no espanhol). Só para não restar dúvidas, a influência da Língua Espanhola na nossa região é inegável.
Les agradezco de antemano, me encanta estudiar con usteds. Grácias a guilhenning por su tiempo. Uno no logra aprender si no hay información de todas las regiones.


----------



## guihenning

Temos aí um outro caso… Não sou gaúcho e ao contrário do que muita gente pensa, o Sul é diverso e nós paranaenses e catarinenses não partilhamos de boa parte da ortoepia gaúcha. Voltando ao tópico: acho que não tem nem como estabelecermos relação entre ‘assim _no más_’ e “mas bá, tchê!” — aliás, estive aqui pensando, mesmo que fosse uma transliteração vagabunda do espanhol, só se poderia dizer com ‘mas’ na língua de Camões. Em português, tanto ‘mas’ como ‘mais’ vêm da mesma palavra latina: _magis. (d_onde vem também, a propósito, o francês ‘_mais’_, cognato do nosso ‘mas’). Sabe-se que a mesma adversativa em castelhano e italiano é «_pero_» e «_però_» respectivamente. Até há ‘pero’ em português, mas obsoleto e arcaico. Havendo essa diferença entre as línguas, não seria de se espantar que, no passado, os espanhóis também se tenham valido de ‘más’ para expressar o que hoje expressam por ‘pero’. (eu teria de pesquisar para ter certeza, é só uma hipótese). E havendo essa possibilidade, dum jeito ou de outro, ela só nos pode ser trasladada como ‘mas’, sem _i. _Como variante, temos a nordestina, que ficou nacionalmente famosa através de Suzana Vieira «_mas que marmota é essa?!_», onde não há cabimento para um ‘mais’, logo, também na variante gaúcha, não aprece haver.


----------



## Caçamba

Ahorita comprendo la nuestra dificultad, pues hace rato estuve leyendo algo de la Biblia (Reina Valera 1569) y el "mas" reemplazava el "pero".


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> no passado, os espanhóis também se tenham valido de ‘más’ para expressar o que hoje expressam por ‘pero’. (eu teria de pesquisar para ter certeza, é só uma hipótese).



Não é hipótese, estou convencido de que é certeza, '_mas_' aparece com frequência em textos antigos. Estou certo de ter visto tal, se bem que não consiga citar casos de memória. Aliás, o DRAE nem sequer refere o termo como arcaico, se bem que saibamos que se usa pouco.

*mas*
Forma átona de _más._

1. conj. advers. pero (‖ para contraponer un concepto a otro).

2. conj. advers. sino (‖ para añadir miembros a la cláusula).

P.S. Entretanto, encontrei isto:


> "Mas" está reducida a la lengua escrita y principalmente a la lengua literaria y expresa una corrección más suave que "pero": «Hizo un juramento, mas, en vano, empero pertenece al estilo literario afectado. "Pero" y "mas", pueden encabezar una cláusula con sentido enfático: «¡Pero, Juan, si tú no estabas


 Conjunciones adversativas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## machadinho

Muito interessante o desvio do fio pela conjunção mas do castelhano. Não a conhecia. Mas a fim de que a discussão não fique confusa, permitam-me repetir a #18 acima e insistir que o mas a que a pergunta original faz referência *não* é conjunção; é *advérbio*. Não está conectando orações. Está determinando, ou melhor, salientando um matiz do verbo.

E também que não há nada de expressão idiomática em usar o 'mas' como advérbio. Outro uso como advérbio registrado pelo Houaiss:


			
				Houaiss said:
			
		

> adv. - 2 usa-se para corroborar o que a pessoa acabou de dizer <a moça deixou-o impressionado, *mas* muito impressionado>


----------

